# Official Birthday Bombing Thread (September)



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello Puffers,

EVERYONE likes presents on their birthday, right?!? What gift is better than Cigars!! None I say...NONE!

With that in mind I introduce the: 
*OFFICIAL BIRTHDAY BOMB THREAD (SEPTEMBER 2012)* :boom:

*Here are the rules: *

*1. IF your birthday is in September, Post up your name, birth date and how old you will be (you can be vague if your weird about it but do expect us to make fun of you).*

*2. Make sure you have your wish list, and address updated in your profile (and please have a visible address). 

3. ONLY post your info here if you are okay with accepting bomb gifts from fellow BOTL/SOTL. We don't want to start any domestic disturbances here or get anyone kicked out of their parents houses because their mailbox got blown up...which brings me to the NEXT rule. 

4. Reinforce your Mailbox as you will more than likely be blow the $%*# up by fellow Puffers. *

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pretty simple right? Now, keep in mind, that posting your birthday here is not a guarantee that you will get bombed. All bombs sent by anyone are strictly voluntary, are considered a GIFT and retaliation is not required.

It's a *BIRTHDAY* gift people, you don't give your friend a birthday gift and expect one in return the same day do you? Same concept applies here.

As birthdays stack up, I will get the birthdays listed in chronological order and re-post them so it stays near the top of the thread.

*WILDCARD OPTION: *

As with all things on Puff, people like having a little fun with fellow puffers. IF you happen to know someone's birthday, and want to include it here without there knowledge, feel free to do so. Unless that person comes to me VIA PM and asks for it to be removed, it will stay on this list.

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: New members are cerainly welcome to submit their names for this; however, new members without access to addresses in profiles, should not attempt to acquire them in order to send birthday bombs. You must be active in the forum for at least 90 days before getting permission to view these addresses, so please wait. *

*This list is for the month of September 2012*

1.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Sept 6th. 29 years old.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*Birthday Bombs for September 2012*

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey that's my wife's birthday. Only she will be 23. Lol, small world


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Birthday Bombs for September 2012

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> *Birthday Bombs for September 2012*
> 
> 1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6


I feel another drive by or suicide bombing coming up. LOL


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> I feel another drive by or suicide bombing coming up. LOL


That's cool I found your Xmas gift already. That's going to be a 7am ding dong ditch...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Birthday Bombs for September 2012

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool idear! And no...my birthday is not in September.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad to see you got this up Brandon. Very cool.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Birthday Bombs for September 2012

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Birthday Bombs for September 2012
> 
> 1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
> 2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
> 3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13


Don't reallly see anyone getting bombed here..IF someone decided to bomb one of our birthday boys...please post up a DC here.
Man, I just might have to do something about this....hmm...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Had to do it!!!

Birthday Bombs for September 2012

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13 
4. socalocmatt (32) 9/30


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn I feel old!!!! LMAO


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13
4. socalocmatt (32) 9/30 
5. SilverStreak (28 ) 9/12


Thanks for getting this going Brandon!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn I feel old!!!! LMAO


You are old Craig

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Just found out about this one...I am adding it Ninja style...he doesn't know its here yet....so GET HIM!!!
Halofan!!!

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13
4. socalocmatt (32) 9/30 
5. SilverStreak (28 ) 9/12
6. Halofan (26) 9/19


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the boys in September!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Come home from work yesterday to a nice little happy birthday cake and cards... what's this shinanigans?? I was expecting one box... the other one though....










"Well, lets see what we gots here... Texas? I bet this is less steer and more qu...." KABLAMOO, B*TCH










Camacho Connecticut Monarca
Viaje C-4
Partagas 1845 Corona Extra
LP Feral Pig
New Orleans Cigar Factory American Torpedo Maduro

ShootinMatt "The Combat Wombat" strikes outta left field and blows my damned eyebrows clean off! That's gonna look great in the bday pics later!! 
What an awesome and unexpected gift! All new to me and all very very appreciated! Thank you, brother!

Now there was the issue of this other box... it must be the one I was waiting on from a box split...
Wait... frikkin Thompson catalogue packing!?! I know these fingerprints...










and under all that Thompson good deal goodness...









Viaje HHG Shiv
Viaje HHG Shank
Viaje HHG Rapier
Viaje 5th Anni
Viaje Collector Ed
Viaje WMD
LP Dirty Rat
Another Frakkin Piggy!

I had made the mistake of thinking I taught Mr. 1360 a lesson... wtf? This guy is relentless and leaning on down-right cruel! Can't we all just get along?? Seriously bringing the pain here!! Should I just lay down and take this crap from these guys?










Little did I know


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

jaysalti said:


> Come home from work yesterday to a nice little happy birthday cake and cards... what's this shinanigans?? I was expecting one box... the other one though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn great Birthday presents there.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Friday... Day Two... All was well this fine day. Stayed up a little late on the vherf, burned my first feral piggy (gifted by Chris1360 in his first wave attack on me) and drank some nice craft brews. First, a Stone IPA, then I moved to Misery Bay IPA (had to get this one as it's brewed in the town I was born in) and Ballast Point Sculpin. Then I get home from running some errands to find this crap!!










As my good man Dan would say "Fuuuuuuu........"

Initial attack was led by a BOOOOOOOM!
Hachigo blows the windows out, shattering the neighborhood peace with some serious ordnance:









LP #9 Toro
PDR 1878 Capa Maduro Toro
LADC EE #5 
Four Kicks CG
El Triunfador #4
Ortega Serie D #7 Maduro
LDF DL Chiselito (old label)

Good gravy!!! I'm getting killed over here! I thought I was in the clear and now the ambush is in full effect... BOOOOOOOM, indeed! Thank you, Brent!
As if that wasn't bad enough...

TriLOByte decides to kick a man while he's down and piles on with 









LP T-52 Toro
Padilla Miami EL 2010
5 Vegas Miami
Oliva V Lancero
Padilla Capa-Maduro 2010
LADC EE Robusto
LDF L250
Fuente WOAM
LP #9 Robusto

Lordy Lou!! This is a massacre and I still have blasts all around the bunker... Bob definitely dropped the BOOM on me... I donn't know if I'm gonna make it out of this one...

Then some Meatstick guy joins the beatdown, chiding my existence, blaming his failures on me, and adding insult to injury with 









Fuente SS
San Cristobal DLH El Principe
5 Vegas Gold Maduro
El Triunfador Robusto
Padron 2k
Viaje TNT

And to think I was nice to this guy.. .giving him multiple chances to win all these contests!! Thank you ma'am, I say!!

Geez... i'm waving the white flag, struggling to my feet... the frakkin house is crumbling around me and the wifey and kiddo are wondering why so many evil doers would attack so viciously, when another Danfish f'kmymailbox blastoff wipes out what little is left









Brickhouse Toro
AB Maxx The fix
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill
Indian tabac Cameroon Legend Robusto
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto
DPG JJ Robusto (7/07!!)

Thank you again, Mr. Dan! The cello on the DPG is as dark as the band! Lol

Finally, wrapping up today's pain bringers... Shuckins leaves nothing more than a smoking crater were a happy birthday boy once stood










Kristoff Maduro matador
CAO La Traviata Missile
Obsidian Torpedo
Ashton something in Toro
CAO America
Nub Habano
PSD4
SLR Corona

The whole of the damage:









Stick a fork in me...









I'm floored, you guys! I can't thank you all enough for the awesome and totally unexpected gifts. You guys literally doubled my stash size, and now, I have good reason to convince the lady I must invest in a cooler. I'm humbled by your generosity and the true brotherhood that overflows from this site. Best wishes and long ashes to each and everyone of you!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad you liked them salti. Happy birthday bro!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Enjoy the smokes bro! Hope you had a good b-day..... cant wait to see the damage wave of day 3, and 4, and..... oppps did I say too much?


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Woot! Birthday thread in FULL effect...whose next I wonder!!!

Glad you got nailed Justin...you fart knocker!


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

Did I mention my birthday is Sept 20th? and I am the ripe old age of 23! I have a baby and feel like i Have completely fallen off the puff planet. Ive got some catching up to do


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

PatrickBateman said:


> Did I mention my birthday is Sept 20th? and I am the ripe old age of 23! I have a baby and feel like i Have completely fallen off the puff planet. Ive got some catching up to do


Mine was a few months ago on the 17th, just celebrated my birthday 3 days ago for all the people who weren't around at that time. 23. Would have been cool to get bombed for my birthday but I have a small humidor anyway so I wouldn't have a place to put the stuff, plus I'm still pretty new so I was okay with not being.

I think you may have gone a bit too fast though. How's the college plans working out?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Woot! Birthday thread in FULL effect...whose next I wonder!!!
> 
> Glad you got nailed Justin...you fart knocker!


I think I'm starting to regret putting my name down.... :tape2:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Don't reallly see anyone getting bombed here..IF someone decided to bomb one of our birthday boys...please post up a DC here.
> Man, I just might have to do something about this....hmm...


I bombed shootinmatt with a special home delivery, so no DC was posted.


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

Proper*

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13
4. socalocmatt (32) 9/30 
5. SilverStreak (28 ) 9/12
6. Halofan (26) 9/19
7. PatrickBateman (23) 9/20

I didnt know we had the same bday JAY! thats awesome!


----------



## PatrickBateman (Jul 7, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> Mine was a few months ago on the 17th, just celebrated my birthday 3 days ago for all the people who weren't around at that time. 23. Would have been cool to get bombed for my birthday but I have a small humidor anyway so I wouldn't have a place to put the stuff, plus I'm still pretty new so I was okay with not being.
> 
> I think you may have gone a bit too fast though. How's the college plans working out?


College is replaced with full time work. but thats ok, seeing that little man every morning makes working everyday absolutely worth it


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Had to do it!!!
> 
> Birthday Bombs for September 2012
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait... WTF is that about? I've been tossed under a bus... again!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Wait wait wait... WTF is that about? I've been tossed under a bus... again!


yeah, but this time it's The Birthday Bus...so, there's gotta be cake, right?ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, but this time it's The Birthday Bus...so, there's gotta be cake, right?ound:ound:ound:ound:


lol. If only there were cookies.

yells: GOSH Where's Those Cookies At!?!?


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

PatrickBateman said:


> Proper*
> 
> 1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
> 2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
> ...


Crazy, you guys share the same birthday with my girlfriend. (9/20) I got her an engagement ring and proposed on her birthday. Best one she's ever had!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Proper*

1. Shootinmatt (29) 9/6
2. jaysalti (32) 9/20
3. WyldKnyght (38 ) 9/13
4. socalocmatt (32) 9/30 
5. SilverStreak (28 ) 9/12
6. Halofan (26) 9/19
7. PatrickBateman (23) 9/20
8. zephead61 (51) 9/13 damn I feel old!


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

wow I love the brotherhood here..


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Man, finally filling in here! Glad to see it.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Man, finally filling in here! Glad to see it.


Will there be a separate thread for each month, or are we just going to let this one roll through?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Will there be a separate thread for each month, or are we just going to let this one roll through?


I would assume that since these threads are going to be Stickys, there would be a birthday Sticky for each month for the sake of good record keeping and so that members can add their info whenever they wish


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I would assume that since these threads are going to be Stickys, there would be a birthday Sticky for each month for the sake of good record keeping and so that members can add their info whenever they wish


Not sure exactly how they are going to sticky this yet. If this will come down and an Oct goes up? That makes the most sense so there isn't 12 stickies at the end of the year. I can just keep the info and have it sent out to a few other people as backup incase I die or worse.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

meatcake said:


> Not sure exactly how they are going to sticky this yet. If this will come down and an Oct goes up? That makes the most sense so there isn't 12 stickies at the end of the year. I can just keep the info and have it sent out to a few other people as backup incase I die or worse.


Whats worse than death?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Whats worse than death?


Not being able to smoke cigars silly boy!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Not being able to smoke cigars silly boy!


Having to look at Meatcake can torment your soul so I hear.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Not sure exactly how they are going to sticky this yet. If this will come down and an Oct goes up? That makes the most sense so there isn't 12 stickies at the end of the year. I can just keep the info and have it sent out to a few other people as backup incase I die or worse.


here's the way it makes sense to me....each month should be it's own Sticky...that way, Puff members can just go to their own birthday month and add their name/birthday for bombing consideration....that way, we have a permanent, highly efficient Puffer birthday database....so, simply add an October birthday Sticky and keep September up..etc..etc....



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Whats worse than death?





meatcake said:


> Not being able to smoke cigars silly boy!


wait..what's the difference?


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

That does make sense from a "find-ability" standpoint, Pete, but I sort of share Brandon's concern that 12 additional stickies would make the forum seem cluttered. If this thread is gaining enough traction, would a subforum make sense, to keep everything tidy? Maybe a "Birthday Bombing" subforum?

I don't know. I just now stumbled on this thread, and am thinking out loud, so feel free to disregard if I'm off base and out of my element.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey I am all for whatever idea works best for the site moderators and the users. Just wanna keep the thread alive.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's a cool idea, Brandon. Now I just have to wait 2 more weeks until I can see addresses, and life will be much easier.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

a subforum for the birthday bomb database actually makes a lot of sense.....that way, we can have a thread (Sticky) for each month and a place to put all the birthday bomb reports....it'd be one-stop shopping for collecting info and get members inspired to participate by seeing all the birthday carnage.

well done, Nick....for a single-cell organism, you have a pretty impressive brain


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

"one stop shopping"

You would see it like that you sick bastage!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Brandon, 

Once the next month's thread goes up (October), let me know and I'll sticky it. There will be a short overlap where we have two stickies (Sept. and Oct.) but the Sept. one will eventually be unstuck. Let's do it this way for now and down the road, we can discuss and consider a separate sub-forum for this activity.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Blaylock said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Once the next month's thread goes up (October), let me know and I'll sticky it. There will be a short overlap where we have two stickies (Sept. and Oct.) but the Sept. one will eventually be unstuck. Let's do it this way for now and down the road, we can discuss and consider a separate sub-forum for this activity.


Appreciate it blaylock. I will save the info for next year. I am not goin anywhere.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> "one stop shopping"
> 
> You would see it like that you sick bastage!


absolutely.....consider the spider, the wisest of all predators...instead of running around looking for food, he builds a web and let's the food come to him


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> absolutely.....consider the spider, the wisest of all predators...instead of running around looking for food, he builds a web and let's the food come to him


Lmao. You're my hero.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

It's a marvelous web of destruction you're weaving, Pinhead. This could be amusing to watch unfold.opcorn:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

looks like this was getting lost in the shuffle, this is why we are here...bomb away!!!


 Shootinmatt 299/6 SilverStreak 289/12 WyldKnyght 389/13 zephead61 519/13 Halofan 269/19jaysalti 329/20PatrickBateman239/20 socalocmatt329/30 
*[TD]Name[/TD]
[TD][/TD]
[TD]Age[/TD]
[TD]Birthdate[/TD]*


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

We have a birthday boy in our midst! Happy Birthday SocalocMatt!!!


meatcake said:


> looks like this was getting lost in the shuffle, this is why we are here...bomb away!!!
> 
> 
>  Shootinmatt 299/6 SilverStreak 289/12 WyldKnyght 389/13 zephead61 519/13 Halofan 269/19jaysalti 329/20PatrickBateman239/20 socalocmatt329/30 
> ...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

meatcake said:


> We have a birthday boy in our midst! Happy Birthday SocalocMatt!!!


Today is also Mark (IBEW) birthday as well


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Today is also Mark (IBEW) birthday as well


WHAAAT! My Buddy Mark slipping under the birthday bombing radar! Not on MY WATCH!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

NameAgeBirthdateShootinmatt299/6 SilverStreak289/12 WyldKnyght389/13 zephead61519/13 Halofan269/19jaysalti329/20PatrickBateman239/20 socalocmatt329/30 IBEW??9/30


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

this is hella dope. should definitely make a subform with everyones birthday.

it'd be cool if there is an automatic system like facebook that showed just showed the entire month's of active member birthdays.

P.S. Have a happy birthday everyone! and I hope it was great!


----------

